# Double Barrel und Uzzi?



## BergabHeizer (9. August 2008)

Servus
hab vor mir ein 07er uzzi vpx zu kaufen, meine Frage passt da ein Cane creek double barrel rein? Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer in Hinsicht auf Funktion und Einstellungen.
gruß
bgh


----------



## TeeWorks (15. August 2008)

hab zwar keinen, aber er passt garantiert da rein, vorausgesetzt du hast die richtige länge. soweit ich weiß beim Uzzi 215/63

...wenn du ihn aus US mit der werksoptimierung auf deinen fahrstil und dein gewicht eingestellt bekommst ist er denk ich uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert, bzw. einer der geilsten dämpfer überhaupt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (17. August 2008)

es gibt beim ccdb keine werksoptimierung.
die dämpfer haben ein dyno zertifikat/ausdruck dabei, mehr nicht. malcom gibt tipps zur einstellung und gut ist.
ein tuning ist bei dem dämpfer aufgrund seiner einstellmöglichkeiten nicht nötig. mag viele überfordern und ihn am anfang für einen schlechtgehenden dämpfer halten lassen, aber mit nem formel 1 auto fährt man auch nicht mal eben bei ATU vor. 

greetz


----------



## TeeWorks (19. August 2008)

äääh... wir reden hier nicht von tuning, sondern von grundsettings die auf den jeweiligen rahmen und fahrer eingestellt werden. 

mal abgesehen davon, dass der DB immer als das einzige ab werk feinjustierte gerät schlecht hin angepriesen wurde... wenns keine werksoptimierung gibt, was is dann das hier? -> http://www.canecreek.com/images/stories/products/shocks/manuals/db_worksheet_2008_05_13.pdf

Woher nimmst du die weisheit? Gut möglich is natürlich, dass es hierzulande schwierig wird... aber das is wohl selbstredend...?


----------



## ibislover (20. August 2008)

es werden lediglich die knöpfchen passend eingestellt, aber ansonsten ist jeder dämpfer identisch und kann auch in einem anderen rahmen eingesetzt werden.

das von dir gepostete pdf dient CC zur ermittlung ob der dämpfer in den rahmen passt, welche federhärte sie verwenden und wie sie die einzelnen knöpkes drehen! 

falls du das meintest, sorry bzgl. der "verbesserung".
achso, ich wollte mir schon diesen sommer einen zulegen, was aber nun erst anfang nächsten jahres bei der generalüberholung meines bikes passiert. dementsprechend habe ich mich auf mtbr.com informiert, 1mal mit malcom @ CC telefoniert und einige emails mit ihm ausgetauscht. mag schockieren, aber ich weiß ganz gerne vorher wofür ich mein geld ausgebe. daher also die "weisheit"!!  

cheers


----------



## TeeWorks (20. August 2008)

jo genau das meinte ich, natürlich sind alle dämpfer gleich wenn sie ausm werk kommen, nur haben die leute im werk hoffentlich ihre testreihenprotokolle nach denen das teil um welten besser und schneller eingestellt werden kann, als wenn ich erstmal 10.000hm vernichten muss, zwei mal öl shims und federn wechseln muss damit der dämpfer so läuft wie ich das will. 

Schockieren tut an deiner herangehensweise auf jeden Fall gar nix, ich würd das genau gleich machen bzw. wie schon gesagt, bin ich genau davon ausgegangen  

Ich wünschte, dass das jeder Hersteller so handhaben würde. Muss sich nur noch zeigen, ob der relative Aufpreis von CC dem auch qualitativ gerecht ist.

cheerio
Flo


----------



## bachmayeah (21. August 2008)

einfach mal aus einer laune heraus:
"pendant" zum cc wäre ggf ein stoy. schonmal mit dem gedanken gespielt?
der sollte hier auch besser zu bekommen sein und außerdem brauch ich aussagen zu dem teil


----------



## TeeWorks (22. August 2008)

du hast doch schon nen DB, also sei zufrieden, kind!   

ne würd mich auch interessieren, ob schon jemand fakten hat...


----------



## walo (23. August 2008)

ein gut getunter seriendämpfer reicht meines erachtens, für uns normal-biker, vollends.
gut, bin noch keinen db gefahren um es wirklich zu beurteilen. jedoch weis ich nicht was an meinem  manitou noch gross besser funtzen sollte.
z.b ein v-22 tuning, von akira, schraubt die performance enorm nach oben.ob da, nach oben, noch viel zu spüren ist?
was kostet ein db?
greetz


----------



## bachmayeah (23. August 2008)

ein db, der übrigens auch ein seriendämpfer ist, kostet soviel wie ein fox + tuning... allerdings eben mit dem vorteil, dass man den db immer nach herzenslust selbst tunen kann.

--> klick1 
--> klick2
--> klick3

einziger nachteil mMn: das teil kann wohl nicht ausserhalb der USA von einem Händler geserviced werden - zumindest nicht soweit ich weiß. Daher musste ich meinen (ggf kann es auch sein dass es wegen der EL war) über meinen lbs zu canecreek usa schicken.


----------

